# Its about Da*n Time



## 05 grand slam (Nov 7, 2007)

Its about that time boys gear up, and put your game face on. One more blow like this and its on


----------



## lil red jeep (Aug 17, 2007)

What's on?


----------



## 05 grand slam (Nov 7, 2007)

you serious? 

The DRUM RUN


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

05 grand slam said:


> you serious?
> 
> The DRUM RUN


What he said!


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

the lights are on


----------



## ribs54 (Mar 27, 2004)

yaaaaaaaaaaahooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo alreasy got one at a undisclosed location. for those who know me you know where 

yaaaaaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## 05 grand slam (Nov 7, 2007)

haha ok thats just wrong you cannt do that to me im thinking about hitting a spot tomorrow after work hopeing for an evening bite


----------



## Dyhard (Oct 24, 2002)

It's BEEN happening!


----------



## Clouserkid1 (Aug 16, 2008)

Dyhard said:


> It's BEEN happening!


big drum not your sissie lynnhaven drum


----------



## Clouserkid1 (Aug 16, 2008)

well i got the new rod today gonna put the saltist on it
im just gonna pick one more reel up to put on the old rod and then all i have to do is buy rigging supplies and catch me some spot this weekend


----------



## KEVIN (Feb 26, 2009)

Ok...Picking up the CTS from Wayne Fowlkes tuesday....It's on!


----------



## 05 grand slam (Nov 7, 2007)

time to hit the beach and find this years spots


----------



## SkunkApe (Dec 9, 2006)

Heading to the ES this weekend. Hitting the shoals for some bulls. 

PM or call me, we can car pool to save some cash. 

Skunk


----------



## adp29934 (Dec 30, 2008)

AHHHHHHHH! Have fun guys!


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

its about that time to hit the rack


----------



## Clouserkid1 (Aug 16, 2008)

anybody know anywhere i can get a rod rewrapped for a good price?


----------



## Mdt1992 (Sep 3, 2007)

give it to alex
i just ordered a set of fugi guides to get alex to wrap one for me


----------



## Rockpile Angler (Mar 24, 2009)

Benn catching drum up to 32 inches last week on the grass flats, caught a 50 inch red earlier this year on 12 lb test.


----------



## KEVIN (Feb 26, 2009)

I have Wayne Fowlkes re-wrapping mine now...There are lots of guys up here that can point you in the right direction...I am going with Wayne because he is close (Va. Beach) to me distance wise and a great person. His work speaks for itself. Just my thoughts but go to his house and see his work.


----------



## GotchaMack (Jun 16, 2004)

I took some time off of work a loooooong way back in anticipation of taking a shot at the big reds down at BB this year. I'll be down sept.15-17 and oct.15-18.......i doubt if they'll still be around for my second trip but I think I've got the first dates just about spot on........now all i need is some luck and decent weather! I CANT FRIGGIN WAIT!!!!!!!!!!!!!! A buddy of mine down there has a boat and asked me if it would be productive to launch out of rudee and head for BB......i'm thinking just find a nice rip in the bar and set up baits on the corners, should work right???? Anyway, that is just flat out cheating, I want one off of the beach.......but I may just have to cheat if time is running out!


----------



## 05 grand slam (Nov 7, 2007)

SkunkApe said:


> Heading to the ES this weekend. Hitting the shoals for some bulls.
> 
> PM or call me, we can car pool to save some cash.
> 
> Skunk


hey thaat would be awesome matt when are you leaving if you havent already left id like to get back out there again this year. Ill be calling you in the morning if i dont hear back from you on here


----------



## Dyhard (Oct 24, 2002)

Clouserkid1 said:


> big drum not your sissie lynnhaven drum


OK maybe 43 inches and fat is sissie to you.
There are no fish in the Lynnhaven.


----------



## AnyfishAnywhere (May 20, 2008)

haha yea I've told plenty of tourons that before too when I've been pulling them in that no that fish isn't big at all I just don't have enough money to go out and catch the real big ones I just fish there to keep my lines wet!!! Have there been many over-slots pulled up out there recently?


----------



## dirtyhandslopez (Nov 17, 2006)

There are absolutely, catagoricaly, no fish at BB.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Never caught a Red Drum but I can't wait for the fall run of Striper up here in yankee land.


----------



## Clouserkid1 (Aug 16, 2008)

Dyhard said:


> OK maybe 43 inches and fat is sissie to you.
> There are no fish in the Lynnhaven.


i hope your being sarcastic because i fish for pups about3-4 times a week and catch about5-10 every day maybe not as good as last year but its still nice


----------



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

dirtyhandslopez said:


> There are absolutely, catagoricaly, no fish at BB.


Sunday's looking promising. NE winds building through mid-morning from 10-20 mph with some cloud cover. Perfect conditions for big pups. I'll be there...


----------



## Clouserkid1 (Aug 16, 2008)

sand flea said:


> Sunday's looking promising. NE winds building through mid-morning from 10-20 mph with some cloud cover. Perfect conditions for big pups. I'll be there...


i bet ill beat you!


----------



## dirtyhandslopez (Nov 17, 2006)

sand flea said:


> Sunday's looking promising. NE winds building through mid-morning from 10-20 mph with some cloud cover. Perfect conditions for big pups. I'll be there...


No way. The fish aren't going to do anything until evryone has gone home, turn of the tide, about 4 pm tomorrow.


----------



## 05 grand slam (Nov 7, 2007)

Aye dum in the parking lot go catchum up there!!! lol


----------



## fishin fool (Jan 29, 2007)

*yank e land*

Rude Dog-your not from the south? Now that is Rude Man!
Best of luck. P.S. I've been catchin the drum but I'll never telllllllllllllllll where!


----------

